# Slugs



## bcbud_chick (May 23, 2008)

I am having a problem with slugs eating my outdoor plants. What should I use to deter/kill them? What kinds of things have you guys found to work?


----------



## Brouli (May 23, 2008)

pest control spray , work for me i had that problem a while back in the forest nasty stuff


----------



## FruityBud (May 23, 2008)

How's the going bcbud_chick? You could try some slug pellets or crushed up egg shells.


----------



## T-Bone (May 23, 2008)

sometimes a ring at the base of the plant can deter slugs, lsuch as card board or duct tape with the sticky side facing out. as far as any pesticide, i'de go with safers soap or a mix of 1 gallon water, 1tsp. dawn or like dish soap and even throw in some garlic and let sit/stew, cheap spray bottle and you are good to go. let us know how it works out, thanks
~T-Bone


----------



## FLA Funk (May 23, 2008)

A great way to kill them is with a little beer in a saucer or plate. It works great I have done this many times in my vegetable garden.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 24, 2008)

dig a trench around the base of the plant, and fill it with some kinda material that the slugs won't want to cross (broken glass, line the trench with plastic or something and fill it with something - beer, veggie oil, whatever they won't cross)

experiment... there's always an eco-friendly alternative... you don't want to harm the young girl, so use something that won't affect it...

they're slugs, my dear girl... they got no brains....

here's an idea... SALT


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 24, 2008)

Hello bcbud

It would help us if you let us know if the plants your trying to protect are MJ plants or just normal garden plants, if they are MJ plants do not use slug pellets or salt, it will salinate your soil and cause nutrient lock out and your MJ will die, Im an outside grower and I use these pots (ignore the dirtyness, it was at the back of my garage and I just went and found it for you) ... these pots have holes through the centre, you plant the pot with the jagged bit in the soil all the way up to the pot lip, you then fill the reseviour with water or beer, (I find beer works best) the plant is planted in the medium like normal in the centre of the pot, the pot is only there for protection against slugs and snails, the plant grows down into the ground.

Here is the yukky bit, if you do not remove the dead slugs and dead snails from the trap regular, the start to decompose and go mouldy in the beer, so bend an old spoon into an L shape and scoop them out every couple of days :spit:


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Hippy, never saw one before ... you learn something new everyday.


----------



## jraddude (May 24, 2008)

also, you can put a strip of copper around the plant, or a copper-containing compound like copper sulfate,  the slugs wont cross over it.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)

If ya must use slug pellets, try puttin them in a small empty bottle.
This way the birds will not get poisoned eatin dying slugs.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (May 24, 2008)

SALT!!!!!!!!!! hahahhahaha But it might mess up your plants so becareful where you put it. I'd get a salt pourer and lay a thick layer about 2 feet all the way around the plant. Its cheap! but its not the best solution (just an idea). The water might wash it away too. You could try it! i dont ever get those problems so.... Best of luck to you!


----------

